# My Latest Engine Completed



## Philjoe5 (Sep 18, 2008)

I just finished my latest engine. Its an oscillating rotary valve steam engine. If this all sounds familiar its because Ive built other versions before and posted the results here. Ive built this engine with bore sizes of 1.00, 1.50 and now my latest with 1.25. Before you all declare me mad, let me tell you my long range plan. I want to build a 2 cylinder version of this engine. Before I begin that project, though, I wanted to really master this engine and understand all of the critical measurements thoroughly. I think I am there now. 

This latest engine started immediately the first time I assembled it with about 10 psi of air. It now runs happily on < 5 psi. Ive learned a lot with each build. Some machining operations translated among the different versions and some didnt so I had to improvise. A few times I started to question an operation I had been doing and turned to this forum for help and discussion, which I always received. Thanks to all for your help and encouragement. And now the requisite eye candy 

A picture of the 1.25 bore version is shown here:







An overhead view of three versions is shown here:






A side view of all versions is shown here:






The video of my latest effort appears here:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwtQGv1E_Hc[/ame]

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 18, 2008)

Heya Phil!

Looking good!

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks and runs Great Phil!

Well done!

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Sep 19, 2008)

Phil,
Very nice. Neat sound. Did you do something special to get it to sound like that?
Dennis


----------



## wareagle (Sep 19, 2008)

Phil, very nice! Great looking triplets you have there.


----------



## JohnS (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds terrific Phil !!! 

I am sure you have already explained on a previous post but are the plans freely available for viewing ?? Is there any relationship between size and running speeds ?

John S


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 19, 2008)

Very Nice Phil :bow:

CC


----------



## steamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice looking engines Phil!

Is that one of Ray's designs?

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and encouragement. 

Dave, this engine is based upon plans for a horizontal mill engine #3 drawn up by Ray HasBrouck. I met him at a recent Cabin Fever show in York, Pennsylvania and he is a heck of a nice guy. He has a website for viewing his 9 different engines at:

http://hasbrouck.8m.com/

The website also details the ordering process for plans.

Dennis, the sound comes from the stock engine with a straight exhaust port.

John S., the largest engine seems to be able run at the slowest speed, roughly 50 rpm but they all run nicely between 150  200 rpm at 5 - 10 psi.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bernd (Sep 19, 2008)

Phil,

I thought that engine looked familar. It's in issue #15 of Engine Model Builder. the plans are with the article.

Nice job on all three by the way.

Bernd


----------



## steamer (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Phil,

I thought so. Ray is a good friend of mine.  Actually I think he's the nicest guy I have ever met.
I spent several years building the compound for my boat.
I got alot of " are you crazy!" comments from people, but when ever I saw Ray, he would always say...keep going Dave, you can do it!.....just keep at it your doing fine.    One day it was done and he was one of the first to know about it, I made sure of that.   I am not at all suprised that those engines run well as his designs are great....any of them.

Nice Job! and thankyou for sharing!

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice work on that engine. Boy! those things sure have long connecting rods. 
gbritnell


----------



## robcas631 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great build Phil!


----------



## Generatorgus (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Phil,
That one runs even better than the one you had at R&T.
I liked it then and still do, nice job.
GUS


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 26, 2013)

Great build Phil. Might need a muffler tho


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was surprised to see this 2008 posting resurrected today.  I thought I'd share a picture of how these 3 engines look today.






As many of us do, when we start out, we concentrate on getting a model in running order.  Then, as we acquire more skills we go back and add some finishing touches.  

Cheers,
Phil


----------

